# CBL=) Journal



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 11, 2015)

I had one before, but then I abandoned this forum for a bit. However, I'm back, and I'm ready to meet all of y'all, since it seems like a lot of my old friends left, heh. 

Anyways, where to begin...

Well, Ive had chickens since I was 6-7 years old. I got my first goats in 2013, 2 Nigerian dwarves. A doe and wether. Sass and Chugiak. They were such sweethearts! I miss them dearly. Well, Chugiak was a bit wild. Then we got a friends goats who needed us to take care of them for a bit. Selia & her kid, Chumlee. Alpines. She was bred by our Nigerian buck, Starbuck, that we got. Didn't get her over the winter, then got her back in spring. Both does had triplets, both lost a kid (newbie mistakes). Had to sell them due to financial reasons.

Well, since then, I've gotten pigeons, rabbits, and guinea pigs. I intend to have 2 pig lines - 1 show, 1 meat. The rabbits are holland lops, and pets. I also have a silver fox mix buck, Frank, who I'd like to use for breeding, but have yet to find a doe I like, ha. The pigeons are just pets. We also own 2 parrots, 2 cats, and 2 dogs.

I live in Alaska, and have since I was 3, so I'm pretty much Alaskan. I love birds, and am currently incubating & looking for more hatching eggs  I'm really trying to get guineas! 

Anywho, that's my livestock story so far. Ask any questions. Pictures to be added..


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 11, 2015)

Also, should note, by 'a while' I mean 'like 2 years', so I wanted to start over. Also, I've changed a lot, and my last journal was... Well, you know how you feel when you read a story from 6th grade? Yeah.

But, pictures!






This is Sass, she was our Nigerian doe. She had 3 triplets, 2 bucks and a doe. Sadly, one had white muscle disease, and we had to put him down. 




Her just as a baby.




..and as a mother! Freshly given birth. Yes, they were in the house, lol.




Silia the doe




And Chumlee, her kid. When she kidded, he kept nursing, and we had to completely separate them. She had 3 doelings, kidded while we were away, and one of them must've got stuck. She couldn't use her back legs. 




And of course, the babies! Front one is a doeling, alpine mix, back Nigerian. God they were annoying, lol. Didn't mind the horns much, just hated the jumping on trucks..




Again, alpine cross.




Of course, the handsome father.

Now, for more recent photos..




Probably my favorite pigeon




Most recent squab out of her




New boar we got.. Traded him for a mini lop




My silver fox buck, Frank, chilling at a show




I love this picture. The roo, a serama, we lost, and I miss him dearly. The hen on the right, was stolen /: 




So, I also went to Galápagos Islands recently. This pelican I got some great pictures of, and is possibly some of my favorite photos 




Booth, who we traded for the boar pig.




Last image. Dolly, my vienna marked black tort doe in back, and her adopted daughter, Hobbit, the crippled rabbit. Her back leg is screwed up (not sure if broken or slipped) and sticks out. Doesn't slow her down though. 

So, yeah, old pictures, recent pictures, cool pictures. Were hoping to get another milking doe soon, but if know for a fact that we're getting a meat lamb and meat kid by may.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi CBL! Nice to "see" you again!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 11, 2015)

Southern! Nice to see ya too! How're you doing?

A lot of things changed while I was gone, lol. Went from chickens and some goats to just about every animal imaginable. Except cows.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 11, 2015)

hi!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi!

So we got all our rabbits outside.. Molly and Dolly are living together in a joined hutch (it's separated but they're right next to each other), and Hobbit is living in her own separate cage. Hobbits my baby <3

First, Molly Dolly pics




We don't have a real wooden stand for them, so they're on rubber boxes.




Top hay is best, obviously.




Hiding in her cave.
And Hobbit, Molly's kit. She's got a broken leg (Molly stepped on her as a kit), so her leg sticks out right. The cage she's in isn't wire cage, but wooden,so photos have to be taken bird eyes view, which makes them look weird, lol. She needs cardboard too because otherwise her claws hook on the wire.








I'm hoping that Molly is pregnant... She's been acting hormonal, and if so, would kindle any day now.. She's max pregnant 30 days, but could be due later (when I was gone my mom just had Benedict - our buck- living with Molly)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 18, 2015)

Got our goats!





Jackpot. Birthdate 7/29/13




Sofia & Flora. Sofia DOB 4/13/12. She's Floras mother, the dehorned one.




Flora birthdate 4/28/14

Sofia kidded this year on 3/23/15. Sofia has had all twins, kidded 3 times.

Jackpot kidded this year on 3/13/15. Jackpots mother and grandmother were both solid a gallon a day milkers. We got 2 cups of milk from her today.

Flora is pregnant. She's due end of April or early may. But I think she'll kid fairly soon. She's not really swollen but her ligaments are really soft. She's pretty skiddish, but hoping she'll calm down after birth.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi there CBL


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice pictures, welcome back!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello!  Nice looking critters you have there.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks!

We got our meat goat. Not sure of her name yet. Her name was Heidi, then we changed it to Nugget, but now she's wearing a collar that says Yukon, so.. She's our brown meat goat! Anyone know how to get a goat used to being led? She's not good at all, lol. Should I just work with her every day until she gets it? Right now it's half me dragging her and half her trying to drag me
My doe, Molly, the holland lop,  had kits. 1 black tort, 3 blue. 3 vienna marked, 1 not. They're a weeksish old today. They'll be 6 weeks 6/1/15. 





We have someone coming out to visit them this Saturday. They're gonna get one (or two possibly) as pets.

Oh, yeah, and we went to our state FFA convention. This is my schools first year doing it. And I did a few CDEs. Vet science? I GOT FIRST PLACE!! AND SO DID OUR TEAM!! 

Everyone had been making fun of me for being a freshman (only freshman on the team) and doing newbie treatment and stuff, so when they called my name it was just like, "Well I guess freshman whooped yo butts.". (It was all in good fun of course)

I don't mean to brag or anything.. But it was SO exciting!!! This was our first year and we did AMAZING. It was SO much fun, and I got to meet a TON of new people, make new friends, see cute boys , and overall, had a wonderful time. Just absolutely wonderful.

But yep, that's all that's been going on. Can't wait for school to be Over, and can't wait for the fair. My FFA friend is going to let me (among others) do showmanship with one of her pigs.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 27, 2015)

Awesome job at the FFA convention!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 27, 2015)

Easiest way to teach one to lead is to teach it to be tied up first.  And, if you can tie it to something that is 'elastic' it'll be even easier.  We used to nail a bicycle inner tube to a post and then tie the critter to that.  They'll set back, the tube will stretch, and they'll learn that when they step forward the pressure is decreased.  Takes a whole lot of pressure off of you!   After they figure that out, leading them is a whole lot easier!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 28, 2015)

Congratulations on whooping some behinds!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 2, 2015)

Thanks all! 

The baby goat is still standoffish but were going to bottle feed her (and the lamb we got!) to help gain weight. And of course to make them tame. We've got so much milk! It's crazy! And we can't sell it unless we've sold goat shares! Ahh!

And I have no idea how shares work. Lol

The baby rabbits have opened their eyes. We've got someone whose planning on getting 2 as pets, and I was thinking of keeping one or two. I really want meat rabbits!

Otherwise all has been well here. Lots of milk, lots of fixing fences, (these goats sure love figuring out how to get out of fences), lots of working, lots of school work to be done.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 6, 2015)

Congrats on all the exciting things happening in your life! I love the bunnies! They're very cute!!


----------

